# maryland



## cmtemple (Aug 20, 2010)

looking for land to lease in northern maryland an info please email me at cmtemple5@bellsouth.net
thanks chris


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 20, 2010)

cmtemple said:


> looking for land to lease in northern maryland an info please email me at cmtemple5@bellsouth.net
> thanks chris



Chris,

Both my brother still live in MD..Can you be more specific,most folks don't lease like they do in GA......


----------



## cmtemple (Aug 20, 2010)

jm, my brother lives north of baltimore in harford county and i go up twice a year to hunt with him but we may be loosing the farm we hunt on.you are so right they dont really lease land up there like we do, any help would be appreciated.
chris


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 21, 2010)

cmtemple said:


> jm, my brother lives north of baltimore in harford county and i go up twice a year to hunt with him but we may be loosing the farm we hunt on.you are so right they dont really lease land up there like we do, any help would be appreciated.
> chris



I will put the word out...


----------



## cmtemple (Aug 21, 2010)

jm,thanks for checking for me I will be in Maryland around the 15th of sept if you hear of anything.


----------



## mformica (Aug 29, 2010)

I've got a lease on the Eastern Shore, just south of the Blackwater Wildlife Refuge.  We hunt waterfowl, whitetail and sika (and foxes and coyotes and pretty much anything else we run across except the massive and ever present but yet still on the endangered species list Delmarva Fox Squirrels).  We are occasionally looking for others.  Will shoot you an email.


----------



## cmtemple (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks i will look out for the email


----------



## Thebody (Aug 29, 2010)

I just leased some land on the Eastern Shore and the club next to us may have some openings.  Leases are hard to come by, but I found a couple on the shore.  I am in Howard County now and wish I could lease some land around here, but it stays hemmed up for the most part.

Definitely not like GA.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

mformica said:


> I've got a lease on the Eastern Shore, just south of the Blackwater Wildlife Refuge.  We hunt waterfowl, whitetail and sika (and foxes and coyotes and pretty much anything else we run across except the massive and ever present but yet still on the endangered species list Delmarva Fox Squirrels).  We are occasionally looking for others.  Will shoot you an email.





Thebody said:


> I just leased some land on the Eastern Shore and the club next to us may have some openings.  Leases are hard to come by, but I found a couple on the shore.  I am in Howard County now and wish I could lease some land around here, but it stays hemmed up for the most part.
> 
> Definitely not like GA.



This is the same issue I have been finding...With the way MD has written the Does w/ bows thing,it makes it hard to find something on the western shore...Almost all of my hunting was done on public land just for that reason....

In Howard county look into heading toward Frederick,I hunted off rural Rte 97,for many years,there is a lot of farms out that way...


----------



## Thebody (Sep 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> This is the same issue I have been finding...With the way MD has written the Does w/ bows thing,it makes it hard to find something on the western shore...Almost all of my hunting was done on public land just for that reason....
> 
> In Howard county look into heading toward Frederick,I hunted off rural Rte 97,for many years,there is a lot of farms out that way...



Most of those farms on 97 are hemmed up and people get real territorial.  I live right off of 97 in the Western part of the county.   

I may have a lead on some farm land real close by!!!


----------



## cmtemple (Sep 4, 2010)

the body 
thanks any leads would be greatly appriciated we lost our lease on the farm we where hunting today


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 5, 2010)

Thebody said:


> Most of those farms on 97 are hemmed up and people get real territorial.  I live right off of 97 in the Western part of the county.
> 
> I may have a lead on some farm land real close by!!!



That is great....My 2 brothers still hunt some private property we have had for 10 yrs or so on the shore...I would have loved to have a piece on the western side would make the travel a lot easier


----------



## Thebody (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm still working on leasing the farm.  The farmer is reluctant because the last crew stole some stuff and it's his home farm.  It's in Carrol County and a decent spot.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Thebody said:


> I'm still working on leasing the farm.  The farmer is reluctant because the last crew stole some stuff and it's his home farm.  It's in Carrol County and a decent spot.



Any luck for you in Pa.?


----------



## cmtemple (Sep 6, 2010)

no I looked a little in pa but not much


----------



## Thebody (Sep 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> Any luck for you in Pa.?



I found a good spot to turkey hunt in PA thanks to the website you forwarded to me.  I will keep at it and hopefuly a deer lease will open up.

Thanks.


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

Thebody said:


> I found a good spot to turkey hunt in PA thanks to the website you forwarded to me.  I will keep at it and hopefuly a deer lease will open up.
> 
> Thanks.


Good deal and good luck with the deer lease.


----------



## chad85 (Nov 21, 2011)

i live in md next to wv in the mountains there aint many clubs alot is if ur from the area and even so alot of city people r moving in and not allowing hunting


----------



## acurasquirrel (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be moving to MD next month and also will be on the lookout for a lease in md or pa. If you find anything let me know.


----------

